# Seizing Opportunity



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A really interesting read about a Illinois hay grower doing business in Florida.

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage....pportunity_0101


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

good for him. I was down in Florida several years ago and saw the $17/bale hay, decided to check it out. At $1.25/ton-mile for shipping at that time, I would have still been getting only $3-4/bale. And they are picky, picky, picky! One hay broker didn't even want to talk to me because I was from Illinois--said our quality wouldn't be satisfactory--hay would be too stemmy.

Wonder how they would feel about Illinois hay now that hay is going for as much as $35/bale down there?

Ralph


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

The hay they sell as pictured on the companies website sure looks discolored and stemmy to me, but then if you aren't careful pictures can make hay look that way. But maybe it looks good for hay sold in Florida. Though the air can discolor the outside bales when they sit in a bulding also.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I noticed that was written in 2009 wonder how well he's doing? I imagine there has been some expansion by now


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Teslan said:


> The hay they sell as pictured on the companies website sure looks discolored and stemmy to me, but then if you aren't careful pictures can make hay look that way.	But maybe it looks good for hay sold in Florida. Though the air can discolor the outside bales when they sit in a bulding also.


You are right there, I don't know why, but hay doesn't like having its photo taken! I have tried taking photos of some of the nicest hay I've made, and it looked like any old cow hay in the photo. Might have to pay a pro to take them, instead of using my phone


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

askinner said:


> You are right there, I don't know why, but hay doesn't like having its photo taken! I have tried taking photos of some of the nicest hay I've made, and it looked like any old cow hay in the photo. Might have to pay a pro to take them, instead of using my phone


I've found the best place to take pictures is in the field or on dirt outside the barn in direct sunlight. You never can get a good picture in a shed or a barn. I use either my iphone or my Canon SLR. For Alfalfa to turn out well it needs to be really close up and of the inside of the bale so one can see the leaves (if it's quality hay). Taking the picture of the ends of a bale of alfalfa rarely works out as it appears to be more stemmy then the inside.

Or you can do something that I've seen on craigslist. Use some kind of photo edit program and just add a green tinge to the whole picture. But make sure you don't include a white truck in the photo.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I have been by there store several times and they picked a poor location to move much volume. They are 10-15 miles in the wrong direction from the edge of the Ocala horse market. Last time by it looked like they had one barn and a little parking lot.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the update Lane.....I could not help but wonder how it could be done with the obscene costs of shipping currently.

Regards, Mike


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Mike around Ocala there is a hay/feedstore on about every corner. With the expense of feeding horses so high these stores are having a hard time collecting. People bounce from one store to the next running up a bill and moving on. With Ocala being right on I-75 there is alot of hay shipped in from out west.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I got a call today to deliver Pinnacle a load of rolls tomorrow.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

LaneFarms said:


> I got a call today to deliver Pinnacle a load of rolls tomorrow.


Good deal Lane....give us a update about what you see and hear at Pinnacle as far as business related.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

LaneFarms said:


> I got a call today to deliver Pinnacle a load of rolls tomorrow.


 Is there quite a difference between what you are going to be paid for your hay and what they are going to turn around and sell it for?


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Teslan said:


> Is there quite a difference between what you are going to be paid for your hay and what they are going to turn around and sell it for?


 A store that I sell to is selling them this load because there supplier has ran out. I do know he is making something on it but I don't know how much. I would guess it will get sold for $20 or so more than I get for it.


----------



## expensive hobby (Feb 16, 2010)

talked to a few stores down there in the last couple months and the price only moved 50c from last year,sold all local this year for more than i ended up last year after trucking and border expenses.Got what i needed from a ranch but only needed 2 loads,we will see what will happen next year should be interesting.Apparently the price started lower than last year out of the gate but been creeping up since week to week


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I didn't there until today due to it raining the last two days, but it was a pretty nice place. It didn't appear that they stocked a whole lot of hay but they had a pile of feed. Real nice people, I may get to take them some more.


----------

